# #AudiSecretSanta: Free Audi Stuff. Who Wants It?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Maybe you’ve been following along with our Post & Win reader appreciation campaign. If you are, then you know that we’ve thus far given away mostly car covers and yesterday a Forza Horizon 2 gift pack. Today, this day before the day before Christmas, we’ve decided to take on the practice of re-gifting misfit toys under the guise of a Secret Santa gift program.

Okay, this isn’t so secret. You know it’s coming from the fine folks (or rather the now clean storage closet) at Audi of America and shipped via Fourtitude. Also, near as we can tell, none of these items are used.

If you’ve been part of a truly textbook Secret Santa campaign, you’ve either re-gifted or received the things that supposedly nobody wants. With that in mind, we’ve dug through our pile of goods in order to pick out the most random and oddball stuff. We suspect these will appeal to someone out there and we’re willing to ship it out to that special person. If you are that person, you just have to be first to claim it in our discussion forum linked below via the red icon and link that says “To see what others are saying about this article or to check out what others are saying, check out our comments here.” Click on that. Facebook comments (positioned below that) aren’t part of the claiming process.

Oh, a few other things. First, we need a U.S. shipping address. We’re not shipping this junk abroad. Next, don’t hog it up. If you don’t have a car it’ll fit, don’t take it from someone who does…. unless it is the end of the day December 23 and nobody’s claimed it…. in which case, be a greedy little bastard and help us get this stuff out of here. Last, we make no claims regarding inconsistencies, missing pieces, directions, etc. We believe it’s all there, but we haven’t examined every package… however… it’s free, so don’t blast us for a missing clip or whatever. Deal with it. That’s part of the joy of a crappy Secret Santa gift.

Want to know what we have? Here’s a rundown. We’ll assign these to people in the order in which they’re claimed in our discussion forum linked here (FORUMS link below and NOT the Facebook comments).

1- Audi Leather PDA Case – perhaps it’ll work with your Palm Pilot or Handspring Visor.
1- Audi Wallet/Money Clip
4- Leather Audi Q7 key visual key chains
1 DVD Nav update (2013 edition)
1 Silver Key fob cover (TT Mk2/B7/R8 key style)
1- MQB A3 trunk sill protector, clear plastic
1- Audi Backpack – nylon backpack with aluminum carabiner
1- Canvas Trunk Box
1- B6 A4 sunroof deflector
2- B5 A4 side window deflector
1- Audi car wash mit
1- Audi first aid kit
4- B5 A4 (Highly) polished grille trim strips
1- Audi Rave glasses – LED, blinking, Kanye style louvers
1- B5 A4 Bra
1 – C3 80/90 Bra
1- Extendable Ice Scraper
1- Set of Audi Valve stem caps
2 C5 A6 window deflectors (rear)

Oh, one other thing. This is a free giveaway of random things. If you need this stuff by Christmas, go find something at a different giveaway. This one makes no guarantees on delivery by Christmas. Items will be shipped out via UPS Ground where applicable and maybe on Dec 26 if we are having too much fun making cookies or whatever rather than shipping out your stuff before the holiday.


----------



## xthealienatorx (Jul 30, 2014)

The Audi Backpack!!  pm'd address? Oh, if you have anything left over and want to get rid of, send it this way.. I like having a bunch of things laying around.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Silver Key Fob cover:thumbup:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd love a first aid kit in the old ur - but I'm guessing you're not shipping back again.


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Ooh....Canvas Trunk Box please!!! Let us know how to get you an address. THANKS FOURTITUDE!


----------



## Bmil128 (Jun 29, 2014)

Audi first aid kit please. PM'ing address


----------



## DJ GAINS BOND (Oct 5, 2011)

In order of importance, i'd like either; 

The back pack
Audi money clip
Wash mitt

Thanks...


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

You guys are great! I'd be set with the Audi Rave glasses, the extendable ice scraper, or the set of Audi valve stem caps.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd love to get the audi valve stem caps!


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

Nav update!?
Ice scraper?


----------



## ptran21 (Dec 23, 2014)

*#AudiSecretSanta*

I'd take the Audi car wash mit if still available!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

PM sent to all of you for addresses. Just a reminder to those who post a claim, shoot me your address or I'll be coming to you asking for it via our PM system.

P.S. Don't tell me we can't find a good home for bras, wind deflectors or chrome strips for grilles. COME ON PEOPLE!


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd love the A3 trunk sill protector please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perceptitron (Dec 23, 2014)

The old Q7 could use a Nav update and key chain. Of course nothing brings in the new year like those specs!


----------



## TexAudi (Aug 26, 2012)

If any are left I would like either the ice scraper, valve stems, canvas trunk bag, wash mitt or wallet plz!


----------



## jut0786 (May 11, 2005)

Nav Update or Valve stems caps


----------



## rickard1201 (Dec 23, 2014)

*1- Audi Rave glasses – LED, blinking, Kanye style louvers*

I'd like the Audi Rave glasses – LED, blinking, Kanye style louvers pretty please!


----------



## rickard1201 (Dec 23, 2014)

*1- MQB A3 trunk sill protector, clear plastic*

1- MQB A3 trunk sill protector, clear plastic


----------



## rickard1201 (Dec 23, 2014)

*1- Audi Wallet/Money Clip*

last wish in case:

1- Audi Wallet/Money Clip


----------



## dubsman35 (Dec 23, 2014)

b6 sunroof deflector please!


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

Kanye shades!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Really. No one wants the PDA case? REALLY?

BTW, Kanye shades are spoken for several times over. Sorry.


----------



## s0y_el_jefe (Dec 23, 2014)

I want the Audi Wallet/Money Clip


----------



## s0y_el_jefe (Dec 23, 2014)

I want the:
B5 A4 side window deflector

Audi Backpack – nylon backpack with aluminum carabiner
Such a big fan n this would mean alot to me!


----------



## Audinerd (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm sure the B5 A4 bra will fit a B5S4 right? If so I'll take it! Merry Christmas guys and thanks for doing this!


----------



## rayray_1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Q7 key chain please!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Ill take a Q7 key chain or Audi first aid kit!


----------



## PacificLowroad (Dec 23, 2014)

Extendable ice scraper for me and my allroad please!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've PMed most of you either for addresses or to let you know what was available of what you asked for. We've still got stuff, though the selection is getting more thin.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

So many first time posters asking for things :laugh:

I'll freeload a wash mitt if the others fall through. Or a backpack. But not a B3 Bra; please no.


----------



## CHK ENG (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd like a q7 key chain or two please. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike00513 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd like the B6 A4 sunroof deflector (I have a B6 A4, so if you have any other fitting parts for that, I volunteer as well! Know that because the B7 is essentially a face-lifted B6, most parts fit from that as well, along with other Audis. A 12' A5 steering wheel does. So does a new Touareg cigarette holder LED lights.)

If others fall through, I'd freeload (In order of want, for stuff that fits my car/me)
-Silver key fob cover (for my facelift B7 key, which fits)
-Audi valve stem caps
-Canvas trunk box
-First aid kit

Anything else you have too. I love VW/Audi paraphernalia (I have two 1.8T AMB pistons welded together hanging on my wall...) and can probably figure out how to make something work on my car, regardless of what other VAG car its from.

Thank you!


----------



## rs4life1337 (Dec 24, 2014)

*back pack/clip*

Oh man that back pack would go so good to carry all my clients profiles when selling gross audis and so would that money clip when they ask me how much I love my brand lol!

Please the back pack or clip it would help me out a lot while making sales the end of the month and it would make for an awesome story to tell my clients!

Thank you and marry Christmas to all!


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

I just bought a Q7 TDI - would love a keychain to go with it!


----------



## bergoner (Sep 30, 2003)

Is the DVD Nav update still available?


----------



## mkvturbogli (Mar 28, 2012)

A new backpack would be nice to carry all my textbooks. If it's still available, pretty please?


----------



## urCoupe (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll take the 2 C5 A6 window deflectors, and I'll even take the Leather PDA Case 

Thanks!


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Is there anything left? I have a B5 and B7 I'll take the money clip is its still available. Or even the bra if its still available.


----------



## P_Roc (Dec 11, 2011)

Can I get the b5 a4 bra?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just a quick update, I'm sorting through this thread today. I've reached out to everyone on here via our PM system and hopefully we can get something out to everyone on here who drives an Audi. It may not be your first request as some of the stuff went quickly. FYI, the backpack isn't that nice anyway. 

Check your PM and send me your address (and also the car you drive if you haven't already told me that). We have a pretty big pile of stuff here so will get out what we can.

Thanks again for using the Fourtitude forums. I know you have a lot of choices in your daily online routine, and we sincerely appreciate your participation here.

BTW, this AudiSecretSanta giveaway is now officially closed. I'm not going to be shipping stuff out to any more requests below this thread, but do please watch and post in our model specific forums as we have a lot more Audi Accessories to give away over the next few weeks.


----------



## ProPatria (May 15, 2011)

If there is anything left for a B7 A4, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mibraab (Jan 11, 2015)

I would like the A3 trunk sill protector if it is still available.

Thanks!


----------



## bergoner (Sep 30, 2003)

Mibraab said:


> I would like the A3 trunk sill protector if it is still available.
> 
> Thanks!


See below...



[email protected] said:


> BTW, this AudiSecretSanta giveaway is now officially closed. I'm not going to be shipping stuff out to any more requests below this thread, but do please watch and post in our model specific forums as we have a lot more Audi Accessories to give away over the next few weeks.


----------

